# Cat Crack call?



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Anyone use this call? I just ordered one yesterday.









Do you like it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that made by crack calls out of Colorado ?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

i believe it is


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The call I own is a distress / howler and it has a very raspy tone to it. I have used it several times with some success, all-in-all I would say I am happy with it. Good luck with yours, let us know how it works.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I had ended up getting the dog crack call instead , because they said it was louder. Well yesterday i called one in with that call a gottem with that call. I havent used alot of different calls but i really like this one. Just wanted to say i like the call and may be ordering more in the future. What is one of your favorite calls Youngdon i may try one of those as well. thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a few favorites, Kerry Carver www.carvercalls.com he make a Rubber Rabbit that is pliable and has a real nice tone both in open and closed reed, I actually own the very first ever made of the closed reed so I really like it although I didn't acquire it untill early summer so I have not killed with it but have called a few young fox and nursing mothers in with it. Tony Tebbe www.predatoruniversity.com ,I have one of his Rancher proof calls that I like, it is nearly indestructable(closed reed).I also have had a lot of success with a open reed from www.rrgamecalls.com bearman ric as he is known makes a great call, that has brought me a lot of success in places that I had not had luck before. I have called for quite a few years but had always used pre-packaged calls from big box stores, do they work ?? yes I suppose they do as I enjoyed some success with them, but no where near the success I have had with these custom calls that to be quite frank were cheaper than the pre-packaged calls.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks ill be trying those calls when i get some more play money


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me know if they work for you, I think you'll be surprised at how cheap they sell them, like $15-$20 bucks when I bought mine, shipped to your door.

Also treedog on this site makes some great looking calls, I haven't had the pleasure of using one of his yet but they are really pretty.


----------

